# Pit Bull seizures- please help



## Lori's Mom

Hello Pittie Lovers:

I have a nine year old, rescued pit bull mix named Lori. She's had 2 seizures in the past 6 weeks, the first one was in January and next happened just over a week ago. All of her blood/fecal tests have come back perfectly normal so needless to say I am very confused.
Also, she has been acting, dare I say, healthier than ever as well: playing, eating, sleeping, etc and exhibiting no obvious syptoms of a brain tumor.
I've changed her diet to all homemade and have been adding Nupro supplement.

I dont know what to think. I will say that after her first one, I never used a chemical cleaner in the house. However, the DAY of her last one I was in a rush and used my stupid Swiffer wet jet and guess what- she had a seizure that night. 
I can't help but assume it's a brain tumor but can't understand why she's not showing any signs of this. 
My vet gave me a syringe of liquid valium to administer rectally should she have another one. 
I'm so scared just waiting; will it happen on a walk, in the car, when I'm at work? Could it actually be the solution in the Swiffer?

Any input would be greatly appreciated since I am full of questions and worry and am yet to have any answers.
This sucks.

Thank you so much in advance,
Emily


----------



## performanceknls

Many of us have had to deal with seizures in dogs and APBT's. There are many things that can cause a dog to seize and it may not be a tumor. There is a member here that will give you lots of info, give her a day or two and she will reply.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I had a dog that started having seizures but it wasn't a tumor. They said he had a heat stroke that caused it, and it got worse over time. He ended up slamming in to the ground and getting brain damage that caused aggression and forgetting who we were. Did your vet do exrays too?


----------



## Lori's Mom

At what age did he start having seizures? I didn't get an xray for Lori and the vet hasn't suggested it since her seizures aren't frequent enough.
Thank You


----------



## Black Rabbit

They started at about 3 years old. Hope all goes well for you and your dog best wishes. Just make sure to keep him hydrated and out of the heat if it gets really hot where you live.


----------



## Nizmosmommy

IDK how long you've been here but Nismo had an issue where he had a couple seizures and all sorts of issues along with it.
We paid thousands of dollars to have him see neurologists and vet after vet and test after test.
they found things wrong with him, but just couldn't figure out the cause.
Its great that you had blood tests run though.
But sometimes it isn't something in the blood.
it could be something with its heart or brain.
or it could even be because of age.
Is seizures the only problem?


----------



## Lori's Mom

Yes, seizures are her only symptoms. That's what makes this so frustrating because other than her seizures, she acts like her same old self.


----------



## redog

apbtmom76 has the most active epileptic dog here. she does wonders for that dog. she can tell you tons. but heres a link to the latest seizure thread
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/23803-my-female-threw-up-fell-over.html
just always watch for triggers or the moments before the seizure. then you can explain to the vet and get a better diagnosis


----------



## Lori's Mom

thank you so much. i hope she reads this thread. i can't figure out any triggers as she's been asleep both times it has happened. she jumps up as if something's chasing her and then collapses and starts seizing. it's so devastating to see your pup in such a tragic state.


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Sometimes these things are just things you have to live with and do your best to help every time it happens.
it can be really hard but obviously your a good owner.
your seeking answers and taking your dog to the vet.
just keep your chin up.
you'll be in my prayers.


----------



## pitbulljojo

My 3yo male has petite mal sz. He stares off into space, chatters his teeth and drools . It lasts about 2min. Then he comes back.Since it is not affecting his health going thru a huge medical work up seems like overkill. He gets way too stressed at the vet so going would do more damage than good.My little furry also has them - for the last 10yrs. Shes 12. The work up showed nothing so we just watch her and deal with them - keep her quiet ,make sure she doesn't doesn't hurt herself.


----------



## apbtmom76

Hi, I am Tye and my epileptic girl Penny is the chocolate girl in my siggy, if you look thru the health section with the search button there are several threads about her here. This is a disease that she and I have been battling for almost two years now. I have had her since birth and have spent just over 2 grand on her medical bills alone, not including her food and meds. Penny is now on Phenobarbital and Potassium Bromide twice a day. When she had her first one, we thought it was a fluke, it was 6 weeks later and she had another one, then 5 weeks and two more, then my vet put her on meds and we have been fighting with it ever since, she always has clusters which are more than one seizure at a time( there are videos on here also) it is normal for the foaming at the mouth and motuh chattering with Petite and Grand Mal sezirues. Penny is an active, normal, healthy girl otherwise, she has been thru basic OB and passed and also has her CGC, TT and is a certified therapy dog with TDInc. 

All I can tell you is to not freak out, please beleive I know how hard this can be. Keep things as calm and quiet as possible and please do not restrain her unless she is flopping about on a hard surface, it can cause brain damage, if you can get a towel thru her teeth please do so, so she does not bite her tonuge. Also keep some vanilla ice cream, Breyer's as it is all natural and NO vanilla bean, just regular vanilla, bring the blood sugar back up, low blood sugar can cause seizures, also keep a bag of frozen veggie son hand, like a bag of green beans or peas, when the seizure happens place the frozen bag of veggies about an inch to an inch and half below the shoulder blades right on the spine and hold it there, no towel over it or anything just the bag of frozen veggies, keeps their core temp down, keeps them from over heating. Please remember that the whole 30 seconds to a minute that this happens it is like your dog running a hundred mile marathon in that time frame. Penny always paces for a few hours afterwards and drinks lots of water. If you have any questions please DO NOT hesitate to PM me


----------



## duece40sx

Im sorry to barge in this thread but i just got my 7 week old pup and ive only had it for about 3 days but the first night while he was sleeping my wife scared the poop out of me.

She yelled and said "BABE THERES SOMETHINGS WRONG WITH HIM"

i panicked and froze................. 

When hes sleeping he starts twitching and i pick him up to wake him up cause i thought maybe hes having nightmares and his eyes are completly rolled back and he feels dead  like when i pick him up hes like a rag doll. 

Then he snaps out of it.. is this normal? am i just freaking out?

it only happens while he sleeps

again im sorry for barging in this thread and good luck OP


----------



## apbtmom76

That is totally normal duece, puppies dream a lot and you pickin ghim up and him being limp is just that he is sleeping really good, please go tot he search button in this section and type in Penny's name there will be some videos, if your pup is not doing that then you are ok, they are just dreaming and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Lori's Mom

Today will be two weeks since Lori's latest seizure. yay!!
Thank you for all your help and support.
Emily and Lori


----------



## Louise0416

Glad to hear that! Hope that there will be no more seizure attack to happen.


----------



## apbtmom76

I would also like to know if anything else has happened?? I am here if you need me


----------

